
Ability to identify genuine laughter transcends culture - raleighm
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/07/180728083607.htm
======
crooked-v
Sounds like another bouba/kiki kind of thing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouba/kiki_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouba/kiki_effect)

------
cbluth
You can almost deduce that we are all human

